# Pioneer Stage 4 line? .. Distribution is scarce.



## 1998993C2S (Feb 2, 2011)

What gives with Pioneer's Stage 4 product distribution? Availability is scarce.

Cheers, Mike


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

they have the lockdown on it. trying to actually make it a "high end" line


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Yup, lots of hoops to jump through to get product now


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

most stores don't stock it because the average car audio customer today are not buying products that cost that much


----------



## 1998993C2S (Feb 2, 2011)

I could have refined the Pioneer Stage 4 distribution question better. It's the formal Stage 4 dealers who have zero product and or their ability to order is whom I'm concerned about. As example, 6th Avenue Electronic's is basically out of all Stage 4 inventory and will not except an order. - Go figure. I asked around to a few local Stage 4 dealers here in the greater Atlanta area; same story little to no inventory and a reluctance order any. 
Crutchfield also is scarce with product. Limited distribution and no distribution are two different positions. 
I've gotta call into Pioneer's Car Audio south east zone Rep/Manager (and the area distributor) will see what there story line is...
You don't suppose Pioneer is abandoning their efforts in developing a position in the upscale market? I guess that is really my question - has anyone heard anything in this regard?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

They have told 2 stage 4 dealers by me that they are handing out certifications moving forward. 

Distribution has also said they are out of stock. Rumor is pioneer is not going to bring in any more stage 4 because most just want the deck and the margin is slim I the u.s.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I guess I need to get my cousin to bring back some of their Carrozzeria line when he leaves Okinawa in May of next year.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

My MINT Pioneer Stage 4 DEX-P99RS is available for sale  less than 30hrs use, mainly testing


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

Im pretty sure crutchfield is their only distribution point now. 
Atleast that's what my rep said


----------



## 1998993C2S (Feb 2, 2011)

I've learned recently that 6th Avenue Electronics had closed a few retail locations back in September and then in late October a few creditors such as GE, Toshiba, etc had sought through the courts to close the doors of the remaining 6th Ave locations. Seem's the retailer hadn't made their payments to these and other large creditors. So why not blowout inventory (that they may or may not truely own) for a liitle quik cash via Amazon? 

Reminds me of a historic metro NY/NJ retailer Crazy Eddie of the 80's/90's (Eddie Antar) His vendors large & small chased their money to the bitter end. And by the end,,,as in it was jail time for Mr. Antar. And so goes the blowout of Pioneer PRS Stage 4 product at Amazon.com

Hey I'm often the last to know -


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

one of the reps, that was at SEMA told me when I asked told me, they are targeting a specific customer. also, that you could get it at Crutchfield. i asked him more specifically what he meant, and, after about 4-5 times with him hoping i went away, he said they wanted to target celebrity types that would install the entire system.

so, i read into that they could care less about if stage 4 was used correctly and that they just cared that they sell the product. i imagine auto tune and let it roll!! lol.


----------



## xBlitzkriegx (Dec 5, 2010)

Maybe there are trying to cater to famous people to represent thier brand to get lemmings and sheeple to buy thier lower end junk which has more profit margin.


----------

